# light for 55 gal tank



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello all,

Two weeks ago I bought some color intensifier lights, the lady at the LFS said this would help promote plant growth and bring out the colour of the fish (turns out she gave us wrong info)

Our plants were looking a bit brown and dying. Anyway, we got some new bulbs yesterday.

Aqua-Glo 15W T8's with 18,000k . Light spectrum emitted 

We bought two for our 55 gallon tank (both 18 inch)

I wanted to know are these lights anygood? If not which lights are recommended for our tank?

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If two 15 watt bulbs of any kind are all that is lighting that tank, it isn't nearly enough. You should have 110 watts total, minimum. And, 18000K is not nearly the spectrum that would best supply the light the plants need.


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply! I guess the problem I have then is getting proper lighting for this tank as options seem to be pretty limited when you need 18" lights. 
Is there a make or brand that is recommended as a good light? (one that would suit the needs of a 55 gallon tank)?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Is this a standard 55 gallon tank, 4 feet long? If so, there are many lighting options. One of the best, if not the best is 2 55 watt bright kits from AH Supply: http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm. Each reflector is about 22 inches long, so two fit easily in a 4 foot long hood, and the same web site offers pre-made hoods if you don't want to make one yourself.


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

I managed to get ahold of a coral light with hood and lights included for $140 . 48 inch, 2x 65 watt bulbs. So my WPG is now 2.3.

I was really pleased because I almost bought from Big Al's at $330.

AH supply don't deliver to Canada unfortnately


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

geezer said:


> I managed to get ahold of a coral light with hood and lights included for $140 . 48 inch, 2x 65 watt bulbs. So my WPG is now 2.3.
> 
> I was really pleased because I almost bought from Big Al's at $330.
> 
> AH supply don't deliver to Canada unfortnately


sure they do:

http://ahsupply.com/Canada.htm


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

So Geezer, which light fixture did you end up going with? 

Do you have a photo of the tank and / or light fixture? 

I would love to see it!


----------

